# Can Am Campground Tour



## OURv (Dec 24, 2017)

Friends,

In September we visited Monterey, Ca

And stayed at the Can Am Campground

of Monterey County’s Laguna Seca

Recreation Area. Take a lookà








Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube@OURv


----------

